# HDMI Audio



## monkspeed (Apr 17, 2014)

Hello,

I've set up my xorg.conf file with `nvidia-settings` and optimised it for dual view, everything is great apart from no sound on my TV that's connected via HDMI. If I play a film with VLC the sound just plays through my speakers connected to my internal soundcard. Any ideas how to get VLC to play through HDMI?

Apologies if this is in the wrong section.

Thanks.


----------



## mzperx (Apr 18, 2014)

Some time ago I also tried but could not get HDMI work correctly, however I was able to channel some "noise" to HDMI.

`sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=4`

and replace number 4 with your unit number after checking

`cat /dev/sndstat`

Again, it was some kind of noise instead of music, but at least there was something... Probably release 10 includes improvements in this area, I tried it with 9.2.


----------



## monkspeed (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks for replying.

I had a friend point me to a another thread where I found out I can use:
`$cat /dev/sndstat`

```
Installed devices:
pcm0: <NVIDIA GTX570 (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm1: <NVIDIA GTX570 (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play) default
pcm2: <NVIDIA GTX570 (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm3: <NVIDIA GTX570 (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm4: <Realtek ALC888 (Rear Analog 7.1/2.0)> (play/rec)
pcm5: <Realtek ALC888 (Front Analog)> (play/rec)
pcm6: <Realtek ALC888 (Rear Digital)> (play/rec)
pcm7: <USB audio> (rec)
```

and then `#sysctl hw.snd.default_device=1`

which works great, but I will have to switch between 1 and 4 when I want to watch a film or when I'm surfing and listening to music from my soundcard output.
I added two entries into my FluxBox menu so I can switch between them on the fly, but I'm thinking I might get a problem with permissions. I haven't been able to try it out yet cause I am mid film and my wife will kill me 

Thanks.


----------

